# My GP is running off?



## Jhomestead8 (Jan 20, 2014)

Our GP/Maremma mix currently has nothing really to guard as our barn has a horse and 2 pigs which are penned for winter. He keeps running off and going across the road to our neighbors. Is he bored? He never ran off at his old home so I am unsure what to do with this new behavior. We tried tying him up in the barn and he breaks loose. I adore him and really don't want to have to return him but I also don't want our neighbors to hate us or him to get hit in the road.
Any ideas?


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

How long have you had him? How are you keeping him contained while he settles into a new environment?

I thought fencing was pretty important for the LGDs myself....

There are some interesting videos from Kiko pup (utube) on boundary training--
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuTh47i3hOY&list=PL756D0A827EF9134C&index=2[/ame]

(at the very least it gives the dog the concept of what he is supposed to be doing)...

but all training takes time, working with the dog, committment....

also just curious, what is your neighbors' place like (stock, setup, do they have kids that play with the dog? etc)...


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

A horse and some pigs he probably has no interest in guarding, they do a fair job of that on their own. So he really doesn't have a job right now. W/o a job there, why stay? He's looking for something to protect and something to do.


----------



## Jhomestead8 (Jan 20, 2014)

The neighbors have nothing which I figure is why they are annoyed. There dog is here all the time. 
We have had him since October. He always respected his previous owners fence lines. We have some in need of repair but not down. We have lots of snow and the horse doesn't leave so we are waiting till spring to tighten them. They are loose but not down or missing.
The leaving is recent. He loves my kids so we figured that wasn't the issue.
I now wonder if because the neighbors dog comes over so much if he is repaying the call...
Thanks!


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

i tried underground fencing, it didnt work. she would go right over it. the man that installed it tried 3 different times to keep her in. he only had one dog he couldnt contain in yrs of installations.....he now has two.

i have a 5' perimeter fence around the chciken yard. it only worked till she dug under, now i had to put a hot wire around the bottom. she was pretty tenacious.


----------



## That'll Do Pig (Jan 23, 2014)

Dead Rabbit said:


> i tried underground fencing, it didnt work. she would go right over it. the man that installed it tried 3 different times to keep her in. he only had one dog he couldnt contain in yrs of installations.....he now has two.
> 
> i have a 5' perimeter fence around the chciken yard. it only worked till she dug under, now i had to put a hot wire around the bottom. she was pretty tenacious.


Sounds like it was the brand of fence that's the problem. Maybe even a defective unit all together...


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

Pyr's are guard dogs. They need something to guard...The dog needs a JOB.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

That'll Do Pig said:


> Sounds like it was the brand of fence that's the problem. Maybe even a defective unit all together...



not defective at all. ive felt it. not the brand either. ive watched her plenty of times run through it. she'd twist her neck up as that heat hit her. and keep on going. she just has that much prey drive. during day when shes mostly sleeping she was no problem, she'd respect the fence. but every morning id come out and shes on other side of fence laying there. at first id have to physically drag her through it, but after awhile, id just call and she'd back up and take the shock and keep on going. 

we tried two collars on her at once, shave the hair so probes hit the skin, etc. it was useless. it was a huge waste of money.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

That's a good video. It is now how I trained my dog, but it is good.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Get a goat or calf or two. Give him a job. Nothing drives a man more nuts then sitting idle.


----------

